# Problems with Lightroom Classic



## GrandmaG (Nov 2, 2017)

Operating System:Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):High Sierra v.10.13

Well, I've seen the many complaints about this latest upgrade and thought, "Wow, It's working for me".  That has changed.  So far, these are the two things I have noticed.
error #1: There was an error changing modules.
              Solution: I closed LR Classic and re-opened.  The error has not resurfaced...yet.
error #2: One photo won't sync (Upload), another won't download.  Therefore I cannot close Lightroom unless I bypass the sync until LR is opened again.

This is what I do.  I created a smart collection for each year that is 3 stars or greater.  As I rate my photos, the collection fills up.  I also created a collection for each year for Lightroom to hold all my best shots (3 stars +) that is synced with Lightroom mobile (now Lightroom CC). After each shoot, I "Select All" from the smart collection and drop into the synced collection for the same year.  This has been working flawlessly until Lightroom Classic. *(NOTE: It would be easier to create a smart synced collection but that is not yet an option).
*
Since the 2nd upgrade to Lightroom Classic, I have 2 sync errors; one upload and one download. The upload sync error shows up in the Catalog in the Library module.  I changed the criteria so the photo would not be in my smart collection and it is no longer in the synced collection.  The sync error goes away; but LR still says it is syncing when I try to close.   I close anyway and re-open.

After checking Preferences, the Lightroom CC tab, I see that there is a downloading error.  I find this picture and remove it from Lightroom. It is still in the trash and I can't even put it back if I wanted too!  it is a psd file.  If I want this in LR, I'll have to re-create it. I emptied the trash bin; closed LR, chose backup, and re-opened.  The error is still there.

*HOW DO I GET RID OF IT?*

*EDIT:*
Hmm...now LR says I'm not signed it; but I opened it from the Adobe menu.  Clicking on the downward arrow to check the sync status, I am prompted to sign in. After clicking, it says I'm not connected to the internet; *BUT, I AM!!!

I hope your engineers are working 24/7 to fix this or put it back the way it was!  I am seriously thinking about looking for another program for editing my pictures!!!*


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 2, 2017)

GrandmaG said:


> Operating System:Mac
> *I hope your engineers are working 24/7 to fix this or put it back the way it was!  I am seriously thinking about looking for another program for editing my pictures!!!*



I'm not sure that Victoria has engineers working for her 24/7.


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 3, 2017)

Samoreen said:


> I'm not sure that Victoria has engineers working for her 24/7.


Now you know that I meant Adobe engineers when I said “your engineers”!!!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 3, 2017)

GrandmaG said:


> Now you know that I meant Adobe engineers when I said “your engineers”!!!


This is not an Adobe forum, it's an independent forum about Lightroom. If you want to tell Adobe something, use their special feedback forum.


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 3, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> This is not an Adobe forum, it's an independent forum about Lightroom. If you want to tell Adobe something, use their special feedback forum.



Fine, I'll scratch the last two lines.  That doesn't negate the fact that I had hoped to get help on this issue from Victoria or someone else who can relate to this issue.

Thanks for the link though; I'll post the problem there


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 3, 2017)

Can you advise me how to clear the downloading sync error?  I have tried signing off Adobe and back on.  I have closed and re-opened Lightroom.  I have changed the location in the Lightroom CC tab under preferences.  I'm at a loss as to how to fix this.  I cannot close Lightroom unless I accept pausing the sync to do so.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2017)

Closing Lightroom with syncing still active is not a problem, nothing is lost and it will attempt to resume syncing when you next restart.

Regarding the sync error, can you clarify if the file in question appears in LRCC (either a mobile app or the new desktop app)? If it does, LR Classic will always try to download it if sync is enabled. Is there anything special about the file, e.g. >200MB?


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 4, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Closing Lightroom with syncing still active is not a problem, nothing is lost and it will attempt to resume syncing when you next restart.
> 
> Regarding the sync error, can you clarify if the file in question appears in LRCC (either a mobile app or the new desktop app)? If it does, LR Classic will always try to download it if sync is enabled. Is there anything special about the file, e.g. >200MB?



It is a psd file and is 9 mb.  It is not in LRCC on either the iPhone or the iPad.  It will show up there if I manually add it to the synced collection. Even when I delete it from LR Classic, the error does not go away.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2017)

Have a look at this old thread: Lightroom mobile not syncing | Adobe Community

The "correct answer" relates to deleting the "sync.lrdata" file, which should clear that error and force a resync of Classic with the cloud. That may well work in your case, as it does sound as though Classic is not in step with the synced assets in the cloud.


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 4, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Have a look at this old thread: Lightroom mobile not syncing | Adobe Community
> 
> The "correct answer" relates to deleting the "sync.lrdata" file, which should clear that error and force a resync of Classic with the cloud. That may well work in your case, as it does sound as though Classic is not in step with the synced assets in the cloud.



This sounded very hopeful.  However, it didn't work.  After I delete this file, throw away the trash, and reopen Classic, the error is STILL there! Checking in LR Preferences, it is still trying to download 1 file.  I even removed the file from Lightroom.  Checking the Cache folder, the sync.lrdata file is back and I can only assume that it is still trying to sync the same file.  This only happens with one file.  I don't get it!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't get it either. If you open LRWeb in a browser, does that show the file that Classic is trying to download?


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 6, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't get it either. If you open LRWeb in a browser, does that show the file that Classic is trying to download?



The first time I did that, it showed me the picture and the file name. However, now that I have removed the file from Classic, the picture part is blank but the name of the file is still there. Now what?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2017)

Try to delete it from LRWeb.


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 6, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Try to delete it from LRWeb.



YES!  That did it!  Also, since I had re-created this photo in PS; I imported it into Classic, gave it 3 stars and it is now in my collection!  Problems #3 and #4 SOLVED!  Thank you so much!


----------

